# CSL Schedules?



## LifeOfSoccer (Mar 8, 2021)

Anyone have any inside info as to when CSL might release schedules for the March 20th start of season?


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 8, 2021)

I've been wondering the same thing.

It looks like some teams/clubs have been updated on the website, but I'm still not seeing anything about schedules.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Mar 8, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Anyone have any inside info as to when CSL might release schedules for the March 20th start of season?









February 26 Update:
LA County, San Luis Obispo County and Orange County have now met the requirements for games to be played (less than 14 cases per 100k adjusted case rate) and we expect several other counties to meet that threshold in the next week or two.
*We plan on a tentative schedule to be posted on March 10th with field locations being added as they become available.*
We will try to start as many games as possible on March 20th or 21st, although some games may have to be pushed back if fields are still not available.
Teams will have until March 5th to let us know if they are dropping. Any teams dropping after that date will not be entitled to any refunds or credits. 
Teams also have the option to play Cal South State Cup in May- any teams opting to also play in State Cup will have their schedule adjusted accordingly so that they can do both League and State Cup.
Reminder that team formats are the same as last fall: 2010 and 2009 play 9v9; and 2011 -2013 play 7v7.
We will follow up on March 5th with more information about getting the season underway.

WELCOME BACK - we have all been waiting a long time for our kids to get back out on the field!! Enjoy it.
And - Thank you for being so patient and standing strong in support of CSL.  This has been a challenging time for everyone - especially our players.   

Best wishes,
CSL Board of Directors.


----------



## northeastlafc (Mar 8, 2021)

Who else still wants Coast to succeed?


----------



## crush (Mar 8, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> Who else still wants Coast to succeed?


I do and i know no one from that league.  Some of the old timers like Espola know that CSL was the league to be in back in the day.  I like their logo and think it looks swell, MOO!


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Mar 9, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> Who else still wants Coast to succeed?


Most of the teams north of LA are CSL so I'm definitely on that boat


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes coast still fills a niche and for LA teams still can work out .


----------



## notintheface (Mar 9, 2021)

Leaving out the pro/rel argument, Coast has been very good for smaller privateering clubs that don't want to turn into the next branch of Surf. There are CSL clubs that consistently punch above their weight at State Cup and so they're a decent setup. I am willing to bet that if they dropped the pro/rel rule you would see some movement back from SCDSL at least for clubs that are Ulittle heavy.


----------



## electrichead72 (Mar 9, 2021)

It looks like the schedules are live.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 9, 2021)

Good lord. I looked through some of the clubs for their lists of teams. I really hope this is teams who just opted out of the season and still exist, otherwise this is apocalyptic for the ecosystem. Entire age groups at some relatively large clubs are just gone.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 10, 2021)

notintheface said:


> Good lord. I looked through some of the clubs for their lists of teams. I really hope this is teams who just opted out of the season and still exist, otherwise this is apocalyptic for the ecosystem. Entire age groups at some relatively large clubs are just gone.


All bones little to no meat anymore. Like a chicken wing league, if you want meat have to look elsewhere.

Many of those clubs are not coming back to coast I would guess.   Sure some new ones with join &  but coast is a shell of its former and hard to see them getting anywhere close to levels couple to three seasons ago.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> All bones little to no meat anymore. Like a chicken wing league, if you want meat have to look elsewhere.
> 
> Many of those clubs are not coming back to coast I would guess.   Sure some new ones with join &  but coast is a shell of its former and hard to see them getting anywhere close to levels couple to three seasons ago.


----------



## Dargle (Mar 10, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> All bones little to no meat anymore. Like a chicken wing league, if you want meat have to look elsewhere.
> 
> Many of those clubs are not coming back to coast I would guess.   Sure some new ones with join &  but coast is a shell of its former and hard to see them getting anywhere close to levels couple to three seasons ago.


At the older boys age groups, I see CSL Premier brackets (or at least the upper-half of those brackets) that will be equal to or better than ECxL and Elite Academy at those age groups and bronze and maybe silver brackets that will look similar competitively to prior years, albeit with fewer numbers.  It's the middle, though, that has been hollowed out both competitively and numbers-wise.  

I expect SoCal (former SCDSL) will have stronger and bigger middle groups, but they have so many clubs that have pulled out their top teams/players for MLS Next, Elite Academy, ECxL (or ECxL, GA, DPL on the girls side) that the top divisions will be very hit or miss.  Many of the clubs that that just joined SoCal are only entering their 2d or even 3rd or 4th teams in that league, whereas CSL still tends to be the first team of more clubs (many of which no longer have a second team).

The bottom line is that between the pandemic and the alphabet leagues, both leagues will suffer competitively and numbers-wise at least this year, but SoCal will probably be on more solid footing because their clubs are bigger and stronger generally.


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 10, 2021)

Or here is a crazy thought. Maybe, just maybe, there are a lot of teams that don't want to play fall in the spring and would rather wait for the real fall season to start in a couple of months. A more fair or accurate comparison would be to compare these brackets to the CSL Spring League brackets from last year.


----------



## Dargle (Mar 10, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Or here is a crazy thought. Maybe, just maybe, there are a lot of teams that don't want to play fall in the spring and would rather wait for the real fall season to start in a couple of months. A more fair or accurate comparison would be to compare these brackets to the CSL Spring League brackets from last year.


It is certainly possible that some of the CSL teams decided just to scrimmage during spring rather than joining the league because the cost wasn't worth it or the parents were still worried about covid, but I'm not sure if that would be a uniquely CSL phenomenon.  At the older ages, it may actually be more of an issue for the SoCal league since it is centered in the OC where HS soccer is a bigger deal and some players may have decided not to try to play both simultaneously.  In many of the areas where CSL is more dominant, HS soccer is an afterthought and some schools aren't even fielding teams.  Nevertheless, it also may be that SoCal covers more wealthy areas that were less affected by the pandemic, which would explain why CSL would suffer more.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 10, 2021)

I glanced at a few schedules-  It looks like there are a LOT of  Sunday games for the Spring season.  Is this just the few I looked at or is it more widespread?

It will be interesting once the SCDSL schedules come out.  Might not see as big of a drop in number of teams, but rosters will be a lot smaller than last year.
The fall is where it will get really interesting.  You'll see teams combining at a larger rate than before.  Where a club had 3 teams in an age group, they'll have 1 or 2.


----------



## notintheface (Mar 10, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Or here is a crazy thought. Maybe, just maybe, there are a lot of teams that don't want to play fall in the spring and would rather wait for the real fall season to start in a couple of months. A more fair or accurate comparison would be to compare these brackets to the CSL Spring League brackets from last year.


I really, really, really hope that you're right. I want to believe that these smaller neighborhood clubs haven't been as devastated as their team listings show.


----------



## crush (Mar 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I glanced at a few schedules-  *It looks like there are a LOT of  Sunday games for the Spring season.*  Is this just the few I looked at or is it more widespread?
> 
> It will be interesting once the SCDSL schedules come out.  Might not see as big of a drop in number of teams, but rosters will be a lot smaller than last year.
> The fall is where it will get really interesting.  You'll see teams combining at a larger rate than before.  Where a club had 3 teams in an age group, they'll have 1 or 2.


Churches are closed now so Sunday is play day now


----------



## timbuck (Mar 10, 2021)

crush said:


> Churches are closed now so Sunday is play day now


Tell that to the LDS players.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (Mar 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I glanced at a few schedules-  It looks like there are a LOT of  Sunday games for the Spring season.  Is this just the few I looked at or is it more widespread?
> 
> It will be interesting once the SCDSL schedules come out.  Might not see as big of a drop in number of teams, but rosters will be a lot smaller than last year.
> The fall is where it will get really interesting.  You'll see teams combining at a larger rate than before.  Where a club had 3 teams in an age group, they'll have 1 or 2.


From my understanding the reason for the Sunday games at high school age groups is for SAT dates and a day off if they have a Friday night game


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 12, 2021)

We play this weekend, Saturday and Sunday at Irvine Great Park.   Premier league.  All our games will be at these fields.  Went from 10 team league to 6 team league so playing each team twice for 10 games total.  I'll take a .500 record and be happy.   Just glad the girls get to play, I'll get some more video, and I hope our girls stay healthy as we went from 17 to 14 girls now due to Pandemic.  Almost all the girls are also playing High School, either Track or Soccer, so injuries are a big possibility.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Mar 12, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> We play this weekend, Saturday and Sunday at Irvine Great Park.   Premier league.  All our games will be at these fields.  Went from 10 team league to 6 team league so playing each team twice for 10 games total.  I'll take a .500 record and be happy.   Just glad the girls get to play, I'll get some more video, and I hope our girls stay healthy as we went from 17 to 14 girls now due to Pandemic.  Almost all the girls are also playing High School, either Track or Soccer, so injuries are a big possibility.


The covid 20 also affected kids.  Kids are not as fit or no longer interested in sports.  SoCal will rebound but it’s definitely going to be an interesting year for spring and fall season


----------



## Chalklines (Mar 13, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The covid 20 also affected kids.  *Kids are not as fit or no longer interested in sports*.  SoCal will rebound but it’s definitely going to be an interesting year for spring and fall season


Sadly kids who lost interest were never interested before and the ones who decided to come back out of shape didn't really want to play. If anything Covid just accelerated a small group of kids to quit sooner rather then later.


----------

